# Chili Time!!



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

I know, I know...everybody has *the best* chili recipe. And just like everybody's favorite cigar, it's all subjective. I've always gotten rave reviews for this particuliar recipe, though. It's not too spicy, but just right. I hope you try it, or tailor the recipe to suit your tastes! Enjoy! 

1 lbs ground sirloin
1 lbs hot Italian Sausage (without casing)
1 medium onion, chopped
2 cloves garlic, minced (about 2 tsp)
2 stalks celery, chopped
2 cans (15.5 oz each) dark red kidney beans
2 cans (15.5 oz each) spicy chili beans
1 can (28 oz) whole tomatoes
2 cans (8 oz each) tomato sauce
2 tbs Worcestershire sauce
1 tsp Tabasco sauce (or your favorite hot sauce)
3 tbs chili powder
1 tsp dry mustard
1/2 tsp cayenne pepper
1 tsp black pepper

The hot Italian sausage gives this chili a little kick and variety. Feel free to use all ground sirloin or all ground beef instead.

In a large pot, brown the ground beef and sausage over medium heat, then drain off the fat. Add the celery, onion and garlic. Saute until the celery and onions are a little soft. Mix in the remaining ingredients and stir completely. Simmer for at least an hour and a half- the longer, the better.

Serve with your favorite toppings!

Again, I hope you enjoy it! 

John


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Matt's LazyAss Vegetarian Chili:

1 bag Morningstar Farms Griller's Prime Veggie Crumbles (I am not a vegetarian, just a lazyass)
1 can Bush's Chili Magic of choice
1 jar salsa of choice

Dump into pan and heat on low to medium until the flavors have a chance to blend. The veggie crumbles give you great farts the next day! :w 

-Matt-


----------

